# Do iron-on transfers wash off t-shirts quickly?



## tase (Sep 28, 2014)

Does iron-on transfers wash off the shirts real quick?


----------



## Paradigmwg (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Iron-On Transfers*

If you're referring to true "iron on" tshirt transfers as sold by typical retail locations .... they not only wash off but they leave terrible shadowing from the adhesive that they're using.

If you're talking about heat transfers done with a full press, then the answer would be no ... they do not wash off.


----------



## grexhawk (May 27, 2015)

*Re: Iron-On Transfers*

I am a new member here, and have read over and over that iron-on transfers are horrible. But I really don't know where that's coming from. I've been using iron-on transfers for personal projects for decades. I have several shirts that are 10 to 15 years old that have iron-on transfers and they still look relatively ok, a little faded for sure, but that would be the case regardless of the printing technology for a shirt that old. I always take care to wash my shirts in cold water inside out. Maybe that's the difference? I see no major cracking or other issues. 

I wouldn't use iron-on transfers for professional work, but that's only because it takes too much time and effort.


----------



## elcielo (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: Iron-On Transfers*

I gave someone a shirt with a transfer that I put on it a couple years ago. I saw her with it last night, and kept glancing at it surreptitiously because I was stunned at how vivid the colors still were. (Didn't want her to think I was admiring my own work.) And yes, it's been washed. Had a similar experience a few weeks ago with someone else's shirt.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

A quality transfer that is applied properly might outlast the shirt.


----------



## tjmpromotions (May 28, 2015)

From personal experience, I have a baseball shirt I put an iron-on logo on with a store-bought transfer. I've had the shirt for two years, and the image is still bright and colorful, but the transfer wasn't the best. It was a logo with a white background on a white shirt, and as the shirt has faded, the logo stands out much more. 

It doesn't look BAD per se, but it isn't the best, and it's starting to show signs of cracking. But...it's not the end of the world and it's still wearable. I spent maybe $5 on the transfer and got two years worth of wearing the shirt out of it, so I'm satisfied.


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

Never worry about it if you use a high quality rhinestone transfer and apply in correct way. My customer bought the iron ons and ironed them on his dog's cloth. The little dog wears the cloth for five years.  Proper settings and washing inside out is the key in whole process.


----------



## awesome1 (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: Iron-On Transfers*

That is so good to hear since I just started my business using heat transfers and I am so worried people are going to start coming back at me saying the artwork disintegrated.


----------



## elcielo (Jan 20, 2012)

Sometimes I wonder if the colors you use make a difference. I like colors and tend to go to colors with a little more gray in them, kind of dusty teals, blues, reds, yellows. Don't do much black. To me, these tend to age nicely as they were more subdued colors to begin with.


----------

